# Wild Yak



## DJR (1/9/16)

Just saw this pop up on a DM email

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_516479/wild-yak-pacific-ale-345ml?mid=LOY_WK10_Thursday_MTO&rid=838015245

So it looks like Yak Ales are dipping their toes in the "Pacific Ale" game, after the court trial between Thunder Road and Stone and Wood was resolved, with Pacific Ale being known as a style rather than an S&W trademark (http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/07/breaking-thunder-road-wins-pacific-ale-case/). 

I might put it on the request list for father's day and see if it's any good. If its anything like S&W pacific it is at least cheaper than S&W prices....

which reminds me i have an american wheat fermenting at the moment with loads of galaxy, ella and citra dry hopping 

Wonder how many other breweries are going to launch Pacific Ales...


----------



## Bribie G (1/9/16)

Low bitterness. 4.2%

Craftwashed.


----------



## sp0rk (1/9/16)

Hahaha, "Wild"
At a whole 15 IBU...


----------



## Yob (1/9/16)




----------



## crowmanz (1/9/16)

DJR said:


> So it looks like Yak Ales are dipping their toes in the "Pacific Ale" game, after the court trial between Thunder Road and Stone and Wood was resolved, with Pacific Ale being known as a style rather than an S&W trademark (http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/07/breaking-thunder-road-wins-pacific-ale-case/).


They actually have had the name Wild Yak Pacific Ale since before the trial wrapped up, it was at GABS this year (May). Apparently they already had rights to use the term Pacific Ale through their pacific beverages brand.


----------



## DJR (1/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> Low bitterness. 4.2%
> 
> Craftwashed.





sp0rk said:


> Hahaha, "Wild"
> At a whole 15 IBU...


S&W pacific ale is only 4.4% and how many IBU's do you reckon it is ? I'd guess no more than 20. They're just putting out their own take on the style


----------



## sp0rk (1/9/16)

I believe Pacific Ale is 25IBU?
Half of the clones out there are 15IBU, the other half are around 25IBU
But "Wild" seems like a bit of a misnomer for very tame stats like that


----------



## Yob (1/9/16)

They should just call it AFAHMAEP and be done with it


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> I believe Pacific Ale is 25IBU?
> Half of the clones out there are 15IBU, the other half are around 25IBU
> But "Wild" seems like a bit of a misnomer for very tame stats like that


Just had confirmation from a former S&W brewer, it's 25 IBU


----------



## Dave70 (2/9/16)

I assume the 'Pacific Ale' thing is a nod the those famous hop and malt producers of the pacific region like Germany, America and the Czech Republic.


----------



## Yob (2/9/16)

Maybe they're all using Chinese Hops?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (2/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> Just had confirmation from a former S&W brewer, it's 25 IBU


Slakyak


----------



## Mattress (3/9/16)

I noticed this on tap at a pub in town last week and thought I'd give it a go, so I bought a schooner.

Wish I'd got a middy

Horrible.


----------



## DJR (4/9/16)

Yeah, had it on the weekend at a mate's. Meh. Don't know where the hops were meant to be, all i got was a very light ale with not much hopping and only a mild malt backbone.

To be fair I had just had a Fixation IPA beforehand  (now that's a good beer)


----------



## Sam_H (16/4/17)

I had a Wild Yak this afternoon and really enjoyed it. I've actually come across this thread while searching for a clone.


----------



## Yob (16/4/17)

Wild Yak I dont dig
incarnate amber horor
live a little, ban


----------



## malt junkie (16/4/17)

Not balanced at all, just meh! grab something with a bit of balls either way(malt/hop).


----------



## GalBrew (16/4/17)

Each new Yak is worse than the last.


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/17)

Sam_H said:


> I had a Wild Yak this afternoon and really enjoyed it. I've actually come across this thread while searching for a clone.


Sank a few at an RSL in QLD when I was on holiday in November. Very quaffable in hot weather and in a pub setting where I just want a few schooners to accompany Queen of the Nile or "Where's the Gold", it's as inoffensive as other "craft washed" ales such as Kosiusko, Cricketers Arms etc. and more drinkable than Carlton Draught or XXXX heavy.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (16/4/17)

My brother in law is obsessed with this beer at the moment, he loves stone and wood pacific ale too and thought this was a cheaper alternative. Last weekend at a pub serving both we did a comparison, you should have seen his face drop when trying them side by side.


----------



## Bribie G (17/4/17)

At the end of the day if you only go to pubs to drink super hopped IPAs or Double Imperial Hefepoodles then you know exactly which pubs serve them, so drink there and leave the likes of Yak or VB or CD to the other 90% of the population.

For example I'm not much of a coffee drinker but when I'm out I'm more than happy to get a flat white, extra shot, from Maccas or Gloria Jean's and don't roll around on the floor swinging my handbag and whining about how the smoky spiciness of the arabica is being sacrificed to the bland creaminess of the back-palate notes - oh the humanity.

Edit: as home brewers we often lose sight of the fact that most people don't go to the pub to drink beer. Believe it or not. They go there to see mates, watch the races and bet on TAB, discuss cattle prices, get away from the Mrs, wait for a taxi, plan out the earthmoving job coming up at Coraki and should we give Ron a bell to see if his drott's available for the weekend...........
Really they couldn't give a rats what's in their hand as long as it's what they normally drink which around here is New, Old, Gold or VB.

Double edit: and as far as craft beer on tap is concerned, the industry would sell a shitload more if Australian pubs were not dismal crappy dives that look like something out of the 1930s South Bronx. That's why most better-off Australians use their golf club, bowlo or RSL where you can actually take the wife and kids.

And the worst of the lot are craft brew cellar door bars. Nearly every one I've been in resembles an East German railway waiting room with steel furniture, nowhere comfortable to sit - what's with all the high metal stools that stick up your arse whenever you try to shift to a comfortable position?

End rant
Off to mow now.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (17/4/17)

:lol: Post of the year so far!


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/17)

So here I am sitting in the brewery bar at the New England Brewery with the concrete floor and the metal stool well up the bum.
Tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## Bridges (20/4/17)

Bribie G said:


> So here I am sitting in the brewery bar at the New England Brewery with the concrete floor and the metal stool well up the bum.
> Tough job but someone has to do it.


Yeah but how is the double imperial hefepoodle?


----------



## Bribie G (21/4/17)

The hefepoodle got run over in the street while it was licking its dick.

I'll do a review of the other beers in the New England thread with photos. Some interesting features like old open fermenting rounds.
Hoping to bail up the brewer this afternoon when we get back from The Fate of the Furious in Armidale.

Worried about getting old and retirement? 
It's actually quite a ball.

Yeehaah


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/3/18)

I had acouple of pints of this yesterday and enjoyed it very much, a very quaffable session beer.
With a plethora of very ordinary over hopped beers being labelled as Pale Ales and IPA's it was a welcome change.


----------



## stm (13/4/18)

It's shit. I'd much rather have a Resch's or New over this.


----------

